# Schwarze Schlange



## Elster2 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,  

ich bin neu hier, also erstmal schönen guten Tag an alle.

Heute habe ich ein schwarze Schlange in meinem Teich gesehen. Ca. 60-70 cm lang, tagaktiv und eine gute Schwimmerin. Ich tippe auf eine __ Ringelnatter, kann mir das jemand genau sagen ?

Vorgestern habe ich drei kleine Goldfische eingesetzt, ca. 4-5 cm lang. Heute habe ich die den ganzen Tag nicht gesehen, ob die Schlange die geholt hat? Sind meine __ Frösche eigentlich auch gefährdet. Die liegen mir nämlich am Herzen. Heute hat mir ein Frosch von der Hand gefressen.

Gruß

Elster


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Hi,

jepp

__ Ringelnatter, guggst du hier........


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Servus Elster

Herzlich Willkommen

Ja, das ist ein __ Ringelnatter 

Ich hatte auch welche in meinem Ex-Schwimmteich .....

Hier findest du Bilder von Ihr und auch von Fröschen & __ Kröten.

Auszug aus Wiki....


> Die Ringelnatter steht auf diversen Roten Listen gefährdeter Tierarten und ist durch Naturschutzgesetze und Verordnungen geschützt. Sie darf weder verfolgt noch belästigt werden. Da sie, wie oben beschrieben, harmlos ist, sollte man sich eher freuen, wenn man ein solches Tier zu Gesicht bekommt. Wer eine Schlange jedoch fängt, sie verletzt oder tötet, handelt grob gesetzeswidrig.


Quelle

Ich war damals überaus Glücklich diese in meinem Teich zuhaben 
Zeigte sie mir doch, das mein/Ihr Habitat natürlich gestaltet war und sie sich bei uns recht wohlfühlte. Obwohl wir mit Ihr schwimmen gingen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Tempopunkt an Olli


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Da werden deine kleinen wohl Geschichte sein....... 

@Helmut:


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

oder hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16709/?q=Ringelnatter


----------



## Elster2 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Vielen Dank ür die schnellen und vielen Antworten. Nun ist mir um meine rösche schon ein bißchen wohler. Das nächste Mal kaufe ich größere Fische, dann haben die eine Chance.


----------



## butzbacher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Hallo,

also bei "schwarze Schlange" im Teich immer gleich auf __ Ringelnatter zu tippen ist nicht unbedingt korrekt. 

Es kann ebenso ein __ Würfelnatter sein. 

Also immer auf den Hinterkopf schauen 
- wenn gelbe Flecken da sind, ganz klar Ringelnatter
- wenn keine da sind - kann es, je nach Artverbreitung, auch was anderes   
   sein.

Gruß André


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Servus André

Danke für deinen Tipp 

Aber ..... 
 

Dieses Bild gibt eindeutig eine Ringelnatter ab ..... eine Würfelnatter .

Aber deine Aufklärungsarbeit ist Spitze


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

PS: flüstern: Zumal Elster in einem Gebiet wohnt, wo es keine Würfelnattern gibt...


----------



## butzbacher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Hallo Helmut,

das auf dem Bild ist wirklich eine __ Ringelnatter. Dem Post war nicht genau zu entnehmen, dass Elster dieses Tier fotografiert hat - deshalb meine Anmerkung.

Wobei ich bei dem Bild sage, diese Schlange wird ab dem Zeitpunkt eher weniger fressen, die Augen sehen aus, als ob sich diese Schlange in der Häutung befindet.

Gruß André



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus André
> 
> Danke für deinen Tipp
> 
> ...


----------



## butzbacher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Hallo Christine,

habe eben mal genau geschaut, wo die PLZ hingehört, und gebe dir recht. 

Beim ersten Betrachten der PLZ habe ich nur grob auf Bundesland  Brandenburg getippt. Da war eine Chance auf __ Würfelnatter vorhanden. Bei der großen Elbeflut 2002 wurden damals Würfelnattern (Wiederansiedlungsprojekt in Meißen) verdriftet und es gab dann Beobachtungen aus dem Elbe-Einzugsbereich in BraBu.

Gruß André



blumenelse schrieb:


> PS: flüstern: Zumal Elster in einem Gebiet wohnt, wo es keine Würfelnattern gibt...


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Hi André,

 was Du alles weißt 

Machst Du das beruflich oder aus Hobby? Magst Du nicht mal einen Thread über Reptilien im Garten schreiben? Wenn geht, mit Fotos?


----------



## butzbacher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

Hallo Christine,

Herpethologie und (damit verbunden) Naturschutz, ist seit über 20 Jahren mein Hobby. 

Was hast du denn da für Vorstellungen???

Gruß André


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da für Vorstellungen???



Hast eine PN


----------



## el-moe (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*



Elster2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ür die schnellen und vielen Antworten. Nun ist mir um meine rösche schon ein bißchen wohler. Das nächste Mal kaufe ich größere Fische, dann haben die eine Chance.



Tut mir leid, dich da enttäuschen zu müssen, aber die Schlange ist in erster Linie hinter deinen Fröschen her. Seltener frisst sie auch __ Molche. Fische werden von Ringelnattern so gut wie nie erbeutet.


----------



## Elster2 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarze Schlange*

In der Tat hat sie meine kleinen Goldfische nicht gefressen, die sind wieder aufgetaucht. Wahrscheinlich waren sie so verschreckt, daß sie nur unten waren.


----------

